# Hulk vs Superman



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 5, 2003)

The winner?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 5, 2003)

After watching the Hulk movie, I can't decide.


----------



## prophet (Nov 5, 2003)

i used to actually be into comics and collect so my opinion is this (i'm biased too since hulk is one of the comics i collected and he's my favorite character):

hulk would destroy superman.. superman gets roughed up by any strong and tough villian.. whether it's in the cartoon show or the comics, he gets pounded.. he can usually come back somehow but hulk would crush all those guys who pound on superman.. so hulk would atleast get a chance to deal out some punishment to superman but the difference between hulk and those villians is, hulk is infinitely stronger than them.. he'd make puree out os superman

some argue for superman's array of attacks but none of them would significantly damage hulk.. laser beems? speed? those do no good against hulk.. superman can be resourceful or clever as he wants but hulk has no apparent weakness.. hulk gets stronger as he gets angrier so he'd just get stronger as the fight progressed

therefore, hulk would destroy superman.. the end


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

Can the Hulk fly around the world or up into space?  Then, Superman!  

He who can fly away faster wins.  He who can come at you at lighting speed (No matter how green and large he is) wins .  He who can pickup massive objects and throw it at you  when you don't know where/when/what, wins.

He who can fly, period... dares for anything..... RULES!

Does that answer your question?

(BTW, I never seen the Hulk movie!    )


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 5, 2003)

Umm...quick fight...Superman flies down...picks up Hulk...throws him into space...Hulk gone.  Nuff said.  

Did anyone see the Death of the Hulk on TV way back when?  He died by FALLING OFF OF A HELICOPTER.  That was such a ripoff.  The monster can jump miles and throw around tanks...but can't survive a fall of a couple of hundred feet


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Alright, gonna have to drop the comic book knowledge on ya. It's already happened. Superman and Hulk already fought in a cross over seris by Marvel and DC. Hulk is winner! Plus lets face it Hulk has beat other people that can fly light speed and Superman had trouble just getting his hands on the Hulk so throwing him into space would be rough. 
I also read a comic book once where Hulk beat the crap out of Thor. SO if Hulk can take Thor who is the god of Thunder. And let me stress the word god. Superman would be a peice of cake. 
I've got a better one. Lets drop superman. I say Doomsday vs. Hulk.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 5, 2003)

Apocalypse vs. Hulk


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

nice.


----------



## X Ring (Nov 5, 2003)

GOKU wins MFers,  Dragonball Z is the shit and GOKU SS4 is one mean dude, he can do anything.  He is my inspiration!!
Gary


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Believe it or not that already happened to. IT was a east vs west comis book fight. Superman vs Goku, Vash the Stampede(Trigun) Vs. Spiderman. Phynox (Xmen) vs Tetshu (akira). I think in the long run west lost, which is a little depressing. I know that Goku won his fight....like I said a little depressing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Ummm, get out much Reddragon? j/k 
Comic book or no comic book, Superman would definately take the hulk down.


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd go with Superman also. He could just fly around and wait for the Hulk to cool off a bit. Then when he changes back to Dr. Banner he would fly down and  pop his head like a zit!


----------



## Flex (Nov 5, 2003)

hulk is cool, his rage is awesome..............but no question..........the man of STEEL

http://www.dusko.net/superman/index5.html


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone remember the Juggernaut (Marvel)?  He was pretty unstoppable as well...I have an issue of Thor where they went at it and Thor had to transport him to another dimension just to stop him.  It rocked.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Darkkmind *_
> I'd go with Superman also. He could just fly around and wait for the Hulk to cool off a bit. Then when he changes back to Dr. Banner he would fly down and  pop his head like a zit!


Awesome man!  That's a good one.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 5, 2003)

Apocalypse rules all!  That's including Superman, Hulk, Juggernaut, Pheonix, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 5, 2003)

omg red dragon where can i get the east vs. west comic i would love to see goku pound on superman, vash wouldnt really hurt spider man cuz he dosent like killng pplz, i wanna see wut happend wit that.


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2003)

According to Jonwell he can kick everybodies ass.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't mean to sound so much like a nerd. I really am athelitis. I have plaques from high school and everything. I was a Region Champion and an MVP. Please don't think bad of me.  
I'm not sure where you could get the East vs west at. Check ebay. I disagree with alot of what happened in it. I really like Vash but I really don;t think he should have beat spidey.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay one more thing and I promice I won't nerd you all up again. I gonna have to tell you all about the one person who could take all of these people. He could take Superman, Hulk, Doomsday, Vash, Goku, and anyone else. This dude is none other.......than the Batman. I am aware that he can't fly and he doesn't have super strength but lets face it he's the best martial atrists on the planet (says so in the comics) and he can literally pull anything out of that belt. Anything, you name it he's got it. Even stuf you didn't know existed. Just imagen Hulk comes up to Batman and takes a swing at him. Suddenly BAMM!! Batman pulls out a can of Hulk spray , Hulk gags and passes out. Badda bing baddabom Batman is the way to go.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/1563892944.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

Sorry I was having trouble posting the pic, but this is the cross over cover.


----------



## Flex (Nov 5, 2003)

My roomate just informed me (he's a big comics guy)

They might be making a batman vs. superman movie, prob. cuz of the success of freddy vs. jason. i think it'll be awesome if they make it. (batman has superman's ring of kryptonite) 

superman would kill hulk, he's the man of STEEL.

Galactus may be able to beat everyone, dude eats planets.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.dccomics.com/features/dayofdoom/

This is also a pretty cool looking site. A cool pic of Doomsday.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh man Batman superman, it's about damm Time! With the new effects they have nowadays. Man that would be sweet. 
Never been a big Galatis fan I guess I agree though. But The Spector could take him. The Spector deliever God's veneges so it's pretty much hands down. He's not aloud to fight in normal fights though. He only shows up when it's time to turn a city to salt or whatnot. 
And why do people keep saying that? So what if he's the man of steel? Does Hulk not bend and break steel?  that steel business didn't do much for him when Doomsday came to earth.  
Dammit I promiced not to nerd you up again. Dammit people stop talking about this stuff I can't resist myself.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay one last small thing. Whoever can find it and is willing to read it. Look for a book called the Watchmen. It comes in comic book and novel. It doesn't involve superman or batman or anyone like that. It's all new characters just for the book. It's a very dark and seroius reality type book. Check it out if ya want. It is really really good. And that's it I promice I will reply no more.


----------



## Flex (Nov 5, 2003)

(my rommie is feeding me all this shit, he knows so much about comics its sick)

the hulk could only kill superman if he could ever catch him. superman could just fly away and fry the hulk with his eye laser thing. 

by the way, doomsday killed superman. but superman came back.........he can't die Muuuuuuuuuwhaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 5, 2003)

Apolalypse > *


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> GOKU wins MFers,  Dragonball Z is the shit and GOKU SS4 is one mean dude, he can do anything.  He is my inspiration!!
> Gary


My 8 yr old would so agree with you


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2003)

Green Man is #1


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 5, 2003)

There's actually a comic where Batman kills Superman. It's in the future (Batman is all old and shit) and it's regular humans versus superpowered freaks and Batman shoots Superman in the heart with one of his techie arrows that has kryptonite embedded in it.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

I told ya he has everything in that belt.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone remember the eletric superman. Man that was ghetto.


----------



## prophet (Nov 6, 2003)

ok you guys don't know anything about comic books (but hey, maybe that's a good thing) except for reddragon.. i'd rather not dispute but superman's power would do little to hulk.. so what he flies? he still has to come down and hit hulk.. and flingin hulk into space? is it that easy? i don't think so.. silver surfer would destroy all these guys.. including almighty goku


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

Batman may be good, but Neo from the Matrix would kick everyone's ass! He can FLEX the matrix.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 6, 2003)

Batman would kick everyone's ass the coolest.  Not only does he have special sound effects like "ZAP" "BLOWIE" and "CRONK" but after he's done he stands over his fallen foes and does the Batusi.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

Batman has his own theme song AND dance? That's it..Batman..hands down!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Prophet. Nowadays Superman has become such a "pop" icon it would be hard to dispute very much about him. It's all about opinion anyways (exept for the fact that Hulk already fought and beat him.) 
Instead let us not fight amung ourselves. Let us celebrate this with the union of chocolate to milk.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Some of these things are getting way out of hands guys. Neo? Goku? Thinking to much about this stuff will make you blow a gascit. Matrix? 
On a lighter note. I heard the other day on the news that they are making a Cat woman movie staring Holly Barry. So riddle me this. Why is it that Marvel makes for big movies. Spiderman, Daredevil, and Hulk. And Dc fires back by making a Cat Woman movie? Who gives two shits about Cat woman?


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

In all seriousness there is something that the HUlk has that Superman doesn't. It's like The Hulk isn't just a story about a guy who gets pissed and turns into a beast. It's about a man who is forced indure a great pain. Since he is the HUlk he can't lead a normal life, he can be with the woman he loves. He can't even stay in one place for very long. Bruse banner has to walk the earth alone until he can fix himself. That's why I like the Hulk so much, because there is a real heart felt story in it. Even the show which was incorrect in alot of ways still maintained that lonely plot.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Besides....Hercule could take Goku 
He did after all beat Cell and Buu


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn RedDragon,  And I didn't know you were that sentimental.  



> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> In all seriousness there is something that the HUlk has that Superman doesn't. It's like The Hulk isn't just a story about a guy who gets pissed and turns into a beast. It's about a man who is forced indure a great pain. Since he is the HUlk he can't lead a normal life, he can be with the woman he loves. He can't even stay in one place for very long. Bruse banner has to walk the earth alone until he can fix himself. That's why I like the Hulk so much, because there is a real heart felt story in it. Even the show which was incorrect in alot of ways still maintained that lonely plot.


----------



## prophet (Nov 6, 2003)

it's great you appreciate the hulk as much as i do.. lol.. yeah, i heard about catwomen.. hear about the new batman movie tho? lot's of good actors signed to that one


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Randy,
    Heh,  The piano music just gets to me.
Prophet,
    Yeah I've heard about a couple of different movies, but you never know what to believe. For now I'm just going to sit back and wait for The Return of the King.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey burner,
 I see your picture is a pic from Kingdom Come. Have you ever read the book?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

Nope. I just saw that pic from this thrad and really liked it.

I did read the death and life of Superman, the book, not the comic book.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2003)

I still think Casper the ghost can kick all the super heroes asses   Just think, he's been bottling up all his aggravation all these years. Now he's ready to unleash some pain.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah Ponyboy,
         Juggernaught was pimp back in the day. Saddly he is just one of many characters that marvel has royally fucked over. Juggernaught, Saber Tooth, Rhino, and The Scorpion probably get together and play poker sometimes.


----------



## LiftHardGainBig (Nov 6, 2003)

Butterfly you look like "Dr. Corday" from E.R. In your avitar pic...  Actually you look a bit like her in your other pics on the forum too...  I think she's hot so that's a compliment  dont be offended... What does anyone else think?  Doesnt she?


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 6, 2003)

I would say something but I've already given her one complement. I can't just hand those out like candy you know, people might start thinking good of me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't believe so many geeks came out of the woodwork to respond to this thread.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

Aww shit!  I just responded!




Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2003)

You don't read comic books Satan, not even Dark Shadows? 
 Even you have a super hero.... "Satan".


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 7, 2003)

Actually I sell them on eBay.  My user I.D. is kirbyscomics.  I have no auctions up yet, but will be listing about a hundred comics in separate auctions.  I read Ult Spm, Batman, Capt Marvel, Hulk, Thor and others.


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2003)

So the truth comes out... 

See, your not such a bad guy Satan... Strip off the horns and the fire and you could be a good guy.  




> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Actually I sell them on eBay.  My user I.D. is kirbyscomics.  I have no auctions up yet, but will be listing about a hundred comics in separate auctions.  I read Ult Spm, Batman, Capt Marvel, Hulk, Thor and others.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 8, 2003)

Thats not a bad idea Satan, I've got alot of old but good crap laying in boxes somewhere. Might just make me a little money.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 8, 2003)

You people that picked the Hulk over Superman must be on crack!!!  the Hulk would have no chance against the man of steel.  An atomic bomb couldn't even kill superman but it would kill the Hulk.  He is only a morphed human.  supermans only weakness is Kryptonite and the Hulk would be too dumb to know what to do with it if he had it.  
This whole thread is stupid.  What are you people thinking?????????????


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2003)

Firestorm,  You didn't know the Hulk was made of Kryptonite?
What do you think gives him his green color.  It's not a bad hang over.    Hulk would pulverize Superman cause he would be defenseless from the Kryptonite.....Hulk is a very smart green man ya know.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh get outta here Randy, The Huld wasn't made of Kryptnite.  I take my Superman vs. ***** seriously.   There is no super hero that could defeat superman straight up.  NONE DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

FS,  we need to get Don King to promote the match. 

I can see it now.....THE INCREDIBLE GREEN MAN VS. SUPERMAN RINGSIDE...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Hulk gray could whoop supes.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

I think this pic says it all. I'm still having trouble posting pics. Sorry.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah!  I like that one RD.  Go Green Man


----------



## starmania (Nov 9, 2003)

superman


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh get outta here Randy, The Huld wasn't made of Kryptnite.  I take my Superman vs. ***** seriously.   There is no super hero that could defeat superman straight up.  NONE DAMNIT!!!!



Thank you, enough said


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

<Hulk shoots a green moon at Superman>


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK in that photograph,  superman is getting speared by the Hulk and still has the strength to say  "this isn't going to be easy"  Personnally, I think the words going through my mind would be more like "OH S#$T, I'm about to die".    Superman made a joke out of it.   What they didn't show was Superman coming back after that and giving the Hulk a serious ass whoopen.   Hitting him so hard, knocking the green off of him.
sheeit.   Say what you want but all I'm saying is the Hulk is nothing more then a morphed human that can be killed with convential weapons (if hit).  Superman can ONLY be killed with Kryptonite and that was very hard to find.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Superman made time reverse... and you want to compare that to the Hulk?  Sure he could throw a tank a mile, but I didnt see him going back in time at all to change anything, etc.

Superman would win, he'd pick the hulk up, toss the little feller to the moon and that'd be it.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Yea or even fly him into space where there isn't any oxygen.  the hulk couldn't jump back to earth if Superman tossed him into a Black hole.  These guys just aren't thinking clearly Eggs.  they just like the Hulk better because they like the pretty color green.  hahahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

The Hulk had no reason to go back in time, cause he could take care of business in the present time.    Superman would get his ass kicked then have to go back in time to try to reverse all the problems


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

The hulk appeals to our testosterone warped minds. 

But now they must bow before logic.


----------



## heeholler (Nov 9, 2003)

Superman would definitly win for all the above reasons mentioned.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh please, dont throw friggin hypotheticals up there.  The Hulk CANT go back in time.  And time isnt really the issue, the ability to make the earth reverse its course takes a little more power than your big green buddy can bear.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Your so silly Randy.  The point is Superman Has the ability to travel so fast that he can go back in time.  You can't argue with what we said above.   All you keep saying is Hulk would kick Supermans ass but can't back it up with facts on how he would do it.  sure in that one pic he got a shot in but as I stated, Superman was unphased and even joked to himself about it.  IN the next picture it would show superman laying the smack down on the hulk.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Superman would definitly win for all the above reasons mentioned.



   you go boooy!!!!  Tell em'


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Eggs, I say we take Randy behind the tool shed and enlighten him on our way of thinking.  hahahahahaha    J/K Randy


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Look Even spiderman can kick supermans ass


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok FS,  I will be nice now. 
I will respect your vote for Superman.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Umm, if I drew up a cartoon of Superman doing your sister would it make it true?























Ahh shiat, going to start a ruckus with that one.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

All I want to know is who is this Facist Cartoonist.  He is obviously a Communist or Superman hater.   this cartoon is a REAL JOKE!!  One bullet would kill Spiderman.  He has minimal superhero powers.  He is totally human and would die from breathing in a good bug killer.  Get outta here Randy.   hahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Eggs,  now I think that comment was cold.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Umm, if I drew up a cartoon of Superman doing your momma would it make it true?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

I know, no harm intended... just making a point


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

You should know, you never bring someones momma into the conversation to make a point.   But I will let that one go.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Plus you're kinda easy to get worked up Randy 

Like ya had an estrogen spike or something...


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

If it makes you feel better, I was originally going to say sister 

I'll go back and change it


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Eggs,  now I think that comment was cold.



Randy, eggs made sure to put a smiley face on the post big guy,  he was just making a joke and point.  One cartoonists pic does not make it true.  (whatever true is for comic book superheros that is) hehehehe


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

hahahaha   Eggs your too funny.  I'll tell ya, I'd hate to have you diss me if you were being serious.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

What, you mean there really isnt a superman?  But I saw the movie... 

First Santa, now this... this worlds friggin falling apart I tell ya...


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

I know eggs was joking...But I think most get defensive about their mommies


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

I just said I thought it was a bad comparison...
But I know Eggs meant well.

I still wuv ya eggs


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, I hardly ever diss when I'm serious... people get offended when I do that 

And sometimes when I'm not serious


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, thanks bro.

Umm, not like that though. Sick bastards.  Cant even say something without all those homos trying to push you on their bandwagon.

Beat it you hos.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey,  wut that green face wooking at me 4.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

I think someone kneed him in the balls


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hope your not serious Eggs...

Far from homo here    But thanks for the flattery 



> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, thanks bro.
> 
> Umm, not like that though. Sick bastards.  Cant even say something without all those homos trying to push you on their bandwagon.
> ...


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I'm off to store to pickup a thick juicy Steak so I can go barbecue in the rain    Will pickup on this Hulk/Superman conversation later.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

OK Randy laterzzz  bro.  Have a nice dinner, it sounds GOOD.  You know I could go for a cheese steak right now.  Good thing I'm at work huu?  Oh well peace and talk to you later pal


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok Eggs now we have to find someone else online to piss off without trying.   hahahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey, I heard that....haven't left yet ..


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

hahahahaha


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, man I could use a big fat steak right now.

That fag comment wasnt meant for you Randy, it was meant for everyone else 

Alright Fire, whose on the hit list now?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm looking for a victim as we speak Eggs.  Where is GR8 when you need him?  hahahaha


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

There he is!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

I  know I just found him.  hahahaha    (kill kill kill)


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Babsie will battle with ya....Where's Babsie


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

I was awakened last night during sleep.  It sounded like the Hulk was walking the earth .  Actually I thought maybe it was a huge earthquake coming, but since no shaking was going on realized it was only thunder...

But damn, it was so loud it rattled the house.  Us Californians are not used to such a thing.  We don't get those biggies like back East.   These were just like the ones back East though.... BAM BAM BAM....  I hid under covers I scared


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Babsie aint no thang


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

I love a big thunderstorm.  Rolling through... makes me want to go sit in front of some big bay windows and watch it.

Last year in Illinois I was driving home at midnight and there was a huge one out... so I stopped my car by a big cornfield and sat there amidst it for about 45 minutes.  Beautiful.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

I can picture Eggs now...Burning a big dube amidst the wide open corn field while admiring the colorful flashes of lightning


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Seriously, I do know what you mean Eggs...  My relatives are from West Virginia.  They have the real thunder storms there (the biggies).  I love to sit on the porch when visiting and watch the lightning strike within only a visible distance away..   I tell you , you feel like you need to strap a lightning rod to your butt in those circumstances.
The thunder is awsome too.  You can feel the rumble vibrate your belly


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, got all that right 'cept the dube...


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, I don't smoke the pointed cigarettes either.
But reminds me of the days when I did.  That would of been something I would of enjoyed.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

That woulda been crazy smoking a bowl while the lightening crashes close by


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> BAM BAM BAM....  I hid under covers I scared




HAHAHAHA  very funny thought Randy hahahaha


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey FS..thought you left us.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

huuhoo you guys are talking about Hippy stuff aren't ya?  Smoken dope.  I've never done so, so I'll have to sit back and read until the topic changes back to something very american like thunderstorms and trying to Lasso a lightning rod.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

That's ok FS, has been so long since I've done that, I almost forgot what it was like... But EGGS happen to send a flash back through my brain reminding me.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

I havent smoked dope either! 

And I'm not old enough to be a hippy 

You couldnt lasso a water bucket FS


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Whats all this then? You people and your foolish superman beliefs. So what if superman can go back in time. So can The Flash but no body cares.
I'll tell you this. You give me a broken axe handle and I'll take superman, and the green lantern will stand back and hold my hat for me.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh shutup Eggs how do you know I can't lasso a water bucket.  Your right but how did ya know huuuuuuu?????     hehehehe


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh, just thinking that a guy that wears the only outfit I've ever seen you in couldnt possibly lasso anything 

Now dragon, I wouldnt expect you to be able to fight your way out of a paper bag, much less take on a big plastic videotape with superman on it.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Whats all this then? You people and your foolish superman beliefs. So what if superman can go back in time. So can The Flash but no body cares.
> I'll tell you this. You give me a broken axe handle and I'll take superman, and the green lantern will stand back and hold my hat for me.



Huuu???  foolish beliefs?  Back in time was already addressed. It didn't really have to do with anything other then how fast he can move.  the hulk is lumberous and would get smoked AS WOULD YOU!!!!!  so don't be antagonistic with your posts on a subject very dear to me as Superman.   I have so much Superman memorabilia, action figure collection,  My pickup truck is done in Superman theme.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, then why you sporting the captain A avatar FS?


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh please my dear Firestorm. You have merely been consumed by the pop icon that Superman has become. I'll have you know that I was a Superman fan back when he was paling around with Krpito the superdog and I for one know that Superman lacks dicipline. Look at him flying around thining he's Gods gift to comics. Grr he's forgotten where he came from.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Where the hell did superman come from?  I forgot the name of the planet...


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Here you go. This guys never let me down. Unlike that superman character we have saved the world together as a team....yeah.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Oh please... that guy just runs around blowing his load at things.

Dont make me bust out my Magneto on him.  Twist that metal gun up his sphincter.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, then why you sporting the captain A avatar FS?  [/QUOTE
> For 2 reasons.  I couldn't find a pic of superman and secondly, I'm a super American.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Oh please my dear Firestorm. You have merely been consumed by the pop icon that Superman has become. I'll have you know that I was a Superman fan back when he was paling around with Krpito the superdog and I for one know that Superman lacks dicipline. Look at him flying around thining he's Gods gift to comics. Grr he's forgotten where he came from.



hahahaha  I don't know why I found this post so amusing but it was good.   (superdog and gods gift to comics)   we talk about him as though he is a real person.   I'll tell you the truth the  1st thing that attracted me to the Superman Character was the old TV show when I was a kid.   the strong music and narriation at the beginning.  The words:  "Fights for Truth, Justice, and the American Way"  is what being a super hero either in real life or fiction is all about.  Honor.  So with that said you can all hate on the man with the big S on his massive chest but in a way if you do that your hating America and what it stands for.


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2003)

If you guys wanna get into "what if this happened", 

what happens when the hulk loses "runs outta testosterone" and turns back into that pussy Bruce Banner. He doesnt stay the Hulk forever. 

Superman would win in teh end, no question. He can fly, he's got a laser out of his eyes, and the guy is actucally STRONGER than the hulk. He grabs falling buildings befroe they fall on a chick in danger. Hulk would get crushed.

Plus superman got killed, and not even death could keep him dead.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep, Superman rather is the Epitome of what we stand for. 

Despite his being a cartoon


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

You know,, one last note,  Even though superman was an american superhero charachter, what he stands for is what all great and honorable nations should stand for.  So if you Canadian, or British, feel free to see Superman in my eyes and just change the words for your country     Truth, justice and the *****  way.   Got it?


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha  I don't know why I found this post so amusing but it was good.   (superdog and gods gift to comics)   we talk about him as though he is a real person.   I'll tell you the truth the  1st thing that attracted me to the Superman Character was the old TV show when I was a kid.   the strong music and narriation at the beginning.  The words:  "Fights for Truth, Justice, and the American Way"  is what being a super hero either in real life or fiction is all about.  Honor.  So with that said you can all hate on the man with the big S on his massive chest but in a way if you do that your hating America and what it stands for.



I always thought the Big S on his chest stood for the DADDY of them all....Shaq (aka Wilt Chambernezee)


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

I getya man. The sheer good guy that is superman can not be denied.
However ther are a couple of things we're missing. Krytonite isn't his only weakness. It says in the comics a couple of time that magic crap can hurt him. Which was why Captan Marvel (Shazam) had his way with him in Kingdon Come. 
Plus I know he can catch speeding trains and take bullets, but believe it or not any phycic from the x men could take him cause they could get into his mind.
Even Shadow cat has a shot at him because she could go transparent and put her hand through his head, when she goes back to normal he's got an arm in his noggen. 
Don't get me wrong Superman has kicked his fair share of asses, but he could be beaten.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Damn why do I type so much. Sorry about that.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

DAMN YOU,,, DAMN YOU TO HELL DRAGON for such a well thought out post but just like ya said.... think the HULK would live with a arm through his head???  That was the original question.   As for the possiblity of Superman being beaten by someone else I'm not addressing that cause it wasn't part of the original post.  SO TAKE THAT!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

This thread sure did turn up to be alot bigger than I thought.


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> I getya man. The sheer good guy that is superman can not be denied.
> However ther are a couple of things we're missing. Krytonite isn't his only weakness. It says in the comics a couple of time that magic crap can hurt him. Which was why Captan Marvel (Shazam) had his way with him in Kingdon Come.
> Plus I know he can catch speeding trains and take bullets, but believe it or not any phycic from the x men could take him cause they could get into his mind.
> ...



i realize that. but we're not talking about who else could beat superman, many guys have strenghts and weaknesses that would be good in a fight against him. i'm talking about how the hulk could not beat him. in the end, superman would kill the hulk

prof x could prob. beat any "human" mutant with his mind abilities. 

but if you wanna get real technical and include everyone, theres no doubt galactus would win. the guy eats planets............beat that


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Yea well it was a good thread.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry, I'm still shaking off the comic book nerd years (ninth grade)  of my life.  I concure that Hulk could not live with an arm through his head.
I have to say though it kind of eats at me alittle how people kept talking about Superman going back in time cause they saw it in a movie, but Flash does it in almost every episode and no one care. Flash has to eat to people! Flash needs love too!!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Spector works for Johova God. So one snap of his fingers would turn Galatis into dust. HA HA.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 9, 2003)

Flash wasnt in the original equation


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Flash needs love too!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 9, 2003)

Damn guys I've got to get to bed. It's 12.11 over here and I have to go to work tomorrow. I'll be back later then, good night and fairwell.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

NIght Dragon.


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2003)

Nite Dragon...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey superman!  Can you stop bleeding all over the place?  You're getting your ass handed to you in front of all your friends.








LOL


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

That was just the artist sense of making Superman more human but in real life that wouldn't happen.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Comic book = 'Real life'

You're too funny.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Well ummm yea sorta.  The true story from the origianal writers.  The newer writers fuqed up his personna.  They forget the whole invincible thing and even went as far as to kill him.  Peeps went nuts so they brought him back to lilfe.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Point is the original story line as well as original superman tv show starring George Reeves was the way Superman should have and still should be personified.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Here's old writers.  Supes is gonna lose!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey satan, check this out:  http://www.funnyinside.com/Superman.shtml


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

That site looks dangerous!  I'm at work you!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

no its not. just watch the superman movie and then watch it in slow motion.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice pecs there Supes!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

Nice underwear!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

That site's not working for me.  I'll have to try it on my home computer.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

ok. its pretty funny


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Not bad there FS.....


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey don't you sleep over there in NJ FS?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Your at work this time of night Satan....?
I guess a devils work is never finished


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey Randy, I got some auctions up.

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...irbyscomics&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Kewl Satan....Now I see you have Batgirl....
Now she is a real hottie


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Good Job Satan!  Looks like you've been very successful on EBAY.  I wish you the best of luck.

I would buy a few book from ya , but not really a comic guru myself.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_but not really a comic guru myself.



Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a few oldies myself Satan.... Like Dark Shadows and Richie Rich and about a dozen others....Most of them sold for 5 cents at the time... they are about 30 years old or so.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 10, 2003)

Sooper!

Gotta go, the flightline and my PS1 are calling me...

See you in three hours!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

PS2 HERE hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm at work also Randy which is why i'm not sleeping.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 10, 2003)

You people with your ps1'a and your ps2's. I'll have you know that I still rock out to paper boy for the (original) nintendo.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Isn't PS1 and 2 IBM's if my memory recalls me correctly?
And where you guys working that late... geeze 
Well it is a new day now... Monday 10am... Hope this week is a better week.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

well...the begining of December..I rotate back onto mid shifts again myself....
Let's see, I do network security on an AF base, Satan does something along the same lines and FS is also a night time sys admin in the Garden State, NJ...a great state to leave.


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

I guess that is why there are no damn jobs Burner .. Everyone is doing the same thing as I am.    I've been in Tech Support for over 10 years.   My latest occupation involved configuration and support of DSL routers.  Now I'm just focusing on school.  I'm in the process of obtaining a certificate in network security.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

Getting your CISSP?
I am on my OUT of IT! IT SUX the big RAM BUS!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

No Burner, actually it is a certificate program my college is offering.
CISSP would follow.  But I hate those certification programs...  Like MSCNE is like 7 exams at 125.00 a piece... All a money making scam. But definately looks nice on the resume and makes you stand out in front of the other guy.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

yeah..I got my A+, Net+, Win2k MCPX2(desk top and server) called it quits..didn't help me out at me job..(better position / raise) and the market here is WAY soft for IT..
THANKS, MCI!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah I hear ya... I would have received mine too, but only if the company paid for it.  The only one I would pay for would probably just be the MCP..  This one is only 1 exam .  I have a certificate in NT and just finished all my 2000 courses.  Now I will concentrate on security.  I have some background in security as I worked heavily in VPN and firewall configurations working for the router manufacturer.   I learned all about L2TP and then was on the ground floor when they introduced IPSEC to compliment L2TP.  So I have a good foundation built.  The firewalls I worked with were primarily based on IP, port, protocol and flags.  You know basically block everything and just allow the traffic you want to come in and out.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Yeah I hear ya... I would have received mine too, but only if the company paid for it.  The only one I would pay for would probably just be the MCP..  This one is only 1 exam .  I have a certificate in NT and just finished all my 2000 courses.  Now I will concentrate on security.  I have some background in security as I worked heavily in VPN and firewall configurations working for the router manufacturer.   I learned all about L2TP and then was on the ground floor when they introduced IPSEC to compliment L2TP.  So I have a good foundation built.  The firewalls I worked with were primarily based on IP, port, protocol and flags.  You know basically block everything and just allow the traffic you want to come in and out.


"Hulk *SMASH! *  FIREWALL!

sorry..getting off topic...had to come back a little..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

Never got to do much with firewalls and such...
was desktop support before contract ended and got this...job....


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

Are you working permanent now or temp?


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2003)

I'll tell you, don't come to California looking for tech jobs....They are definately few and far between.  Have been for the last 3 years .

Need PHD to get tech job now.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

permanent contractor.
I ma not intereste din computers anymore...too long in an operations settnig...do not know shiat anymore..
changing careers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 11, 2003)

Superman vs Thundercats?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 11, 2003)

This could be a great avatar.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, those are awsome graphics Satan.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 11, 2003)

I just tried to resize it to 60 x 60 and it like was soo small it about disappeared.  I think the black boarder kills it as an avi.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Just remove the black border FS...  If you need help with it let me know man.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

well i'm off to bed everyone.... very late.  Nite all..


----------



## firestorm (Nov 11, 2003)

Got it Randy.  Hey have a good night and I'll talk to you next week.  I won't be back on until next saturday.


----------



## nectron101 (Nov 11, 2003)

hulk wins, even if superman could fly..


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 11, 2003)

I've got to say that something about this thread has been eating at me. No body has said anything about Doomsday the mighty. Come on people lets give him some credit. 
Let me lay it on you about Doomy. Doomsday is a higher evolved lifeform for Krypton. He's like superman on roids. Exept for he has evolved beyond being uhrt by krytonite. How kick ass is that? Dc actually made Doomsday so powerful that they had to write him out of the script. He didn't die in the fight with superman. Later they found out that he was just knocked out. After waking up he floated for a while in space where he landed on Darksides planet where he wrecked shop until the JLA got their and some how trapped him in a time portal or something. Damn Doomsday is cool, but I can't find any cool pics of him on the net.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 11, 2003)

http://thedoug.superman.ws/Villains/doomsday.html

This site has alot of crap about darside that I didn't know before (if you are interested.) From what it looks like, he is immortal and gets stronger everytime someone hurts him.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a Thunder cats fan, but I'm not sire Liono has a snowballs chance in hell.  What? Smarf? Get out of their what the hell are you doing! Your gonna get yourself killed!


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Here FS,  I removed border and was able to make it a little larger...

Would look like this...







> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just tried to resize it to 60 x 60 and it like was soo small it about disappeared.  I think the black boarder kills it as an avi.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2003)

Here FS,  I removed border and was able to make it a little larger...

Would look like this...










> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I just tried to resize it to 60 x 60 and it like was soo small it about disappeared.  I think the black boarder kills it as an avi.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a site of all Superman avatars.  Also some good animation.






http://www.geocities.com/pretendernx01/


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

And a Superman Forum. LOSERS!


http://superman.ws/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

But I wanted Hulk avatars


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

Boooyah!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, now that is what I'm talking about....
Thank you Satan....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhh.


***Putting my feet up****


My job is never done.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

This is funny.

http://www.freehomepages.com/ragam/semicomic1/sc011-hulk.jpg


----------



## Randy (Nov 14, 2003)

That was a good one Satan 



> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> This is funny.
> 
> http://www.freehomepages.com/ragam/semicomic1/sc011-hulk.jpg


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

HEY GUYS THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPERMAN AVIS (RANDY AND SATAN) Randy I appreciate your resizing bro.   Satan, thanks for that avi site.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey welcome back FS....  Your more than welcome for the resize.    It didn't help much though....just a little.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

I think the 64 won't work. it can only be 60x60 exactly or less.  but thanks anyway my man


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

as long as the image does not exceed 65 x 65 pixels  it should work...


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

My hulk image is exactly 65 x 65 pixels FS.  It works fine.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

I see that now Randy your right.  Thanks bro


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

No prob FS


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

Do I look bigger now?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh yeah.....  You can see by the image that the points on the image are stretched to the max 65 pixel limit.   I couldn't make it any bigger.  Your previous image was maxing out due to background.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Do I look bigger now?



No, you sure you heard that pump commercial right?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

There's Eggs....what's up on this fine Saturday night?


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

!#@#$#&*) homework...

How about yourself?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

%*(_)%^@_^& Homework myself


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Well !@#Y&(!@* the homework, lets go get a beer.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Now that makes the most sense I've heard all day Eggs


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

I still have to drag my butt out to workout for 2 hours.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Its Saturday night and you still gotta workout?


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah...I blew it and time surpassed me yesterday and I missed out.  Today I am not going to let another workout slip bye


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

I feel guilty Eggs when I miss a workout day..


----------



## Eggs (Nov 15, 2003)

Haha, if it makes you feel quilty just dont miss um!

I dont think its great to workout right before bed because even though the majority of GH is released during sleep your body should be fed a couple more times so that it has what it needs to begin rebuilding.

Ah well, better late than never though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2003)

Before bed....
It is Saturday night my friend .
I am up hooting with the owls like Mudge... Him and I are always here late....  like 1:30 -2:00 am    So the working out before bed won't apply in my case


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

hey all-
I hate shit, er..I mean shift work...
Days of the week don't apply to me....I try and keep my schedule for body part, and whichever day of the week it falls on...that is the day I go..
Still waiting to win the lottery....


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2003)

Well Burner with the economy the way it is now, you need to appreciate shift work or any work for that matter 

Now if you win the lottery, you make sure you share some of that with me


----------



## King Z-ster (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Alright, gonna have to drop the comic book knowledge on ya. It's already happened. Superman and Hulk already fought in a cross over seris by Marvel and DC. Hulk is winner! Plus lets face it Hulk has beat other people that can fly light speed and Superman had trouble just getting his hands on the Hulk so throwing him into space would be rough.
> I also read a comic book once where Hulk beat the crap out of Thor. SO if Hulk can take Thor who is the god of Thunder. And let me stress the word god. Superman would be a peice of cake.
> I've got a better one. Lets drop superman. I say Doomsday vs. Hulk.




Ummm, I think you're a moron.  In the DC vs. Marvel crossover that you're referring to, Superman kicked the Hulk's ass.  I don't know why you would lie about it, but you did.  Here's the pics...


----------



## King Z-ster (Nov 28, 2003)

There's another message board where a March Madness type tournament is going on pitting the top 64 superheroes and villains against each other, if anyone is curious how the matches have gone so far.

http://www.hostboard.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1930&t=1306


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Can't newbies leave old threads alone?


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey King Z-ster sign below.  I might as well collect your pathetic comic geek soul now.  I'll even through in a weeks worth of new comics. 



X ___________________


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2003)

now THAT's a heckuva offer! Eternal damn nation and a week of Archie comics!


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 2, 2003)

> Ummm, I think you're a moron. In the DC vs. Marvel crossover that you're referring to, Superman kicked the Hulk's ass. I don't know why you would lie about it, but you did. Here's the pics...



Actaully Zinger. I one I read was much older than that and ended differently. Do you think they never made more than one? They (Dc & Marvel) have been around for many years, but I'll tell you what. You think I'm a moron, I know your a son of bitch. So why you back off of my ass.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, you tell em RedDragon.....

Go choke on a Zinger


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 2, 2003)

Dammit Red Dragon!  This thread has been born and died more than Superman himself!


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 2, 2003)

LOL it's your creation Satan. But i'll stop using it if I no longer have a reason.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2003)

Did someone say that this thread is closed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 3, 2003)

Almost.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm gonna BUMP this just 'cause satan loves it Soooooooo much..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Bastard...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

that will be Mr. Bastard to you, thank you very little!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey that was my line Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

you're still up? don't you ahbve to work in the morning?
Fine, you can be Mr. Bastard.
I will be Lord Bastard!

feel free to call me sire...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

It sucks knowing that I have to sign off tonight when so many good whores are here.  I actually have to do non desk work.















But there's always tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

if it makesd ya feel any better..I will be here tomorrow, same whore time, same whore channel!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok Lord Bastard sire  

I just finished watching pirates of the caribbean.  Just about ready to turn in though....


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

The Great Satan signin off this early....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ok Lord Bastard sire
> 
> I just finished watching pirates of the caribbean.  Just about ready to turn in though....


me too..but I still have four hours before I can go home..
Man, that girl is H O T !!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

Bye all.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

later, bud-
c'ya


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> The Great Satan signin off this early....


he's got an early morning condemming he doesn't wanna be late for...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

L8R Mr. Satan Bastard


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

He's got to get his horns sharpened in the morning and a manicure


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

the dark overlord must be lookin' PIMP..first impressions are important!


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

well, I went to pick up my next to lastpaycheck from my bouncer job earlier this eveing. What a joke. It wasn't even worth the time or gas to go get it...
one more reason I am quitting...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, and you put your life in the line of duty.  I would quit too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

I wouldn't go that far...I joke around that I cause 'serenity'..
I have a girl friend...so cannot flirt with the ladies..
so can only hope to break up fights or keep them from starting.
I have not had a situation in a few months. Like I said, this is my last weekend doing it. See if I can take on the graveyard shift at my gym on my days off here. I will finaly be able to get my cardio in...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Well that's good that there weren't many fights.  That means you were doing your job at being an effective deterrent.   And saying that is all the more reason you should of received a raise or a satisfactory salary.  Your boss deserves to lose you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

that's what the girlfriend says!
chinsy bastards!

I wil miss part of it, but not too much. Iwon't miss reaking of smoke after leaving. Mopping up someone's dinner....escortig people out who arewearing their dinner...etc....


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Sounds like a smart girl


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

You should get a bunch of thugs together after you leave to trash the place    Then he'll feel your loss even harder 

Just put an add in the paper -- Thugs for hire


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

she is..she's a doctor...




Naw, I want a VIP card..so my cheap ass can go in for free and give my $ to my friends working...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

We're not talking about what you guys do behind close doors Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice try...I'm not the one getting mudge pregnant.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Burners just jealous because Mudge and I play doctor too


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

you have me on that one!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_Burners just jealous because Mudge and I play doctor too




And then you get to fetch his cum rag...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

No we play hide the salami


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 4, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

And when we get tired of that we play Big chief little chief


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

hate to break up the homo hug here, but E! channel is on..and DAMN! there are some seriously HOT women on it in various amounts of minimal clothing....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah.  I like Blind Date and the 5th Wheel.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

those shows rock!
jeez, some of the guys they get on Blind Date make me look suave...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

The 5th wheel is a fuck fest.  I'd love to know if the couples that go home together talk to eachother after they have sex.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

ship mates is a pretty good one to watch too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

weekend date on a cruise ship..


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Just two people?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

if all goes..well...if goes better..more!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Let's go!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

double date?
can we meet twins?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

I was hoping quadruplets.  2 each?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

It's funny what the Hulk vs Superman thread turned in to.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2003)

well, that part died a along time ago.
or two sets of twins?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes way!


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 4, 2004)

OK to get back to the topic. (I know I'm late) but I think Phoenix from X-men, the destroyer of whole galaxies and star systems, can take on both superman and hulk.  She can use her telekinetic powers and shove  kryptonite down superman's throat and hit him with her power burst (afterall she can explode stars) and throw hulk into space with the same telekinetic powers and blast him to kingdom come.  (Even superman has to touch Hulk)

I remember a comic book issue where superman kills batman rather than the other way around (Superman represented the straight and narrow inflexible arm of the law and batman the true good, yet illegal vigilante).   Oh well, that was a long time ago.


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey bandaid, your supposed to be on my side and root for my buddy Hulk


----------



## bandaidwoman (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hey bandaid, your supposed to be on my side and root for my buddy Hulk




But, if we can't use  Dark Phoenix, I vote for the Hulk......


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2004)

Ahhhhhh Thank you Bandaid


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

go Superman!
Up, Up and away!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2004)

Hulk will smash Superman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But Mojo rules


----------



## Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Superman is smarter than The Hulk and therefore would win by putting brains and brawn together.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh shit if we are going to go for other heroes Phoneix or Rogue could kick either booty.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

If Superman can take a beating like he did from DoomsDay and knock DD out for days... I dont think the Hulk would be any worse.

What about Collossus. The most underrated of X-Men with enormous strength and near invulnerability.

Collossus vs Hulk
Superman vs The Thing

THERE WE GO!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2004)

They had the Thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vs. the hulk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




years ago and it was awesome.

How about the Iceman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vs. the Human Torch .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rhino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vs. juggernaut


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

*Summary of this thread*   -     vs.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> If Superman can take a beating like he did from DoomsDay and knock DD out for days... I dont think the Hulk would be any worse.
> 
> What about Collossus. The most underrated of X-Men with enormous strength and near invulnerability.
> 
> ...




collosus is my fave x-man, he's so fuqing cool

I love the hulk tooooo
the thing is pretty sweet though


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 2, 2004)

Hulk!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 28, 2005)

Faster then a speeding bullet


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 28, 2005)

prophet said:
			
		

> i used to actually be into comics and collect so my opinion is this (i'm biased too since hulk is one of the comics i collected and he's my favorite character):
> 
> hulk would destroy superman.. superman gets roughed up by any strong and tough villian.. whether it's in the cartoon show or the comics, he gets pounded.. he can usually come back somehow but hulk would crush all those guys who pound on superman.. so hulk would atleast get a chance to deal out some punishment to superman but the difference between hulk and those villians is, hulk is infinitely stronger than them.. he'd make puree out os superman
> 
> ...



So Superman would shoot a GPS into Hulk, wait for him to calm down and revert.. then kill him when hes on the crapper as a human.


----------

